# Pipestem



## GooseBuster3

Fishing was terrible, there where ALOT of guys out. Really didnt see much caught.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We got one rush of a couple crappies Saturday, but the fish were really spooky. We were fishing in 11 ft. Amazing how guys will crowd one another out there.


----------



## Maverick

I hate to say it boys but after you moved some more friends of mine set up right where Scott was and they pulled 12 crappies. Had another house of friends closer to shore and they pulled up 6 more and a real nice eye!


----------



## rudabaux

Fished Saturday. Best crappie action before noon. Did catch a sporadic few in the afternoon. Fished over 10 feet of water with crappies hitting 6-7 feet off the bottom or 1-2 feet below the ice. Lure did not seem to matter. People still driving all over.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Yep the glory days are over...


----------



## Smiley

Say it ain't so,Say it ain't so Long live the crappies


----------



## walleyeman23

how thick is the ice on pipestem


----------



## goose killer

Any body getting anything. How thick is the ice. Thinking about heading out there this weekend if the snow geese don't show up.


----------

